
Waymo proposed $1B Uber settlement with public apology in car lawsuit - Osiris30
https://electrek.co/2017/10/12/waymo-proposed-uber-settlement-permanent-injunction/
======
philiphodgen
We don’t know — because we are not there — but my guess? It’s a Cal Code Civ
Proc Section 988 offer.

Waymo makes a settlement offer of $1B. Uber rejects it. They go to trial. If
Waymo does better than $1B at trial, then Uber pays Waymo’s legal fees.

This is a way to increase the risk on your opponent.

Uber may or may not care about the additional financial risk, if indeed Waymo
pushed the Section 988 button.

------
Simulacra
Does it feel like Waymo is behaving as the 800 pound bully? I can't shake the
feeling that Google is trying to beat Uber into the ground.

